# Cheap tent?



## Blue Hills (31 Aug 2018)

https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/c...ker-2-person-tent-p2185.aspx/Green/?rrec=true

I know nothing about it.

Also a three man one.

Hydrostatic head lower than many but I think some folk reckon that that is fine.

I know there are some fans of cheap tents. I gather that there was one a fabled Argos one.


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Aug 2018)

Had a cheap tent from Millets back in the day - survived many an Interail adventure.

Not so up on the latest offerings on the market.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Aug 2018)

That is not a cheap tent - I have spent many bikepacking in a tent that was brand new for £15.







HH is only 2000, so best for the dryer trips, but at 1.5kg it is not a heavyweight. I tend to chose this often over my bigger more expensive tents, but you need to treat it carefully.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Aug 2018)

Anyone else got any more views on 2000 HH? I had the idea that I had read somewhere that 2000 is perfectly/adequately waterproof but that a higher figure is handy to allow for degredation in use. Any truth in that?

By the by one of the participants in this thread is now enjoying I think a pretty cheap tent I sold him.

I do tend to think that at sale prices there is no desperate need to ever spend more than £200 for a two or three person tent.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (1 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Anyone else got any more views on 2000 HH? I had the idea that I had read somewhere that 2000 is perfectly/adequately waterproof but that a higher figure is handy to allow for degredation in use. Any truth in that?
> 
> By the by one of the participants in this thread is now enjoying I think a pretty cheap tent I sold him.
> 
> I do tend to think that at sale prices there is no desperate need to ever spend more than £200 for a two or three person tent.



I know nothing about HH measurements, other than the higher the number, the supposedly "better" the waterproofing.
Having said that, Decathlon do not use a HH measurement on their tents and they get pretty good reviews.

I'm also of the opinion that these measurements, I presume, are done "under scientific conditions" which may be very far removed from the reality of use. 
On top of that, while a material may have a certain amount of waterproofness, that's not terribly relevant if the seams/stitching/glueing are of a poor standard. Nor is it terribly relevant if the door is badly designed and every time you open it you get soaked in water.

The more I read about camping gear (or anything to do with this wonderful hobby), the more I wonder about the power of "Marketing". The urge for manufacturers to have the highest HH rating, the lowest weight rating (often achieved by excluding groundsheet and pegs!) and all the other bells and whistles that they prattle on about. I've just become very cynical about the whole thing. There seems to be an underlying, subtle message that without the ultimate, the best gear you're going to be doomed to a miserable adventure. 
And that's just not true.

The important thing is to have a good think about what you want, as the user. 
Forget the stats at the start and figure out where and when and how you plan on using your tent.
Figure out which design suits you best - again based on where, when and how. 
Figure out how much you can comfortably carry in terms of weight and volume.
Figure out how much you can spend, or how long it'll take to save up.
Then see a model in the flesh. Get in and out. Crawl around. If you can, pitch and depitch(?).
Then hunt down a bargain 

Of course, one of the best ways to figure all that out is to get out there and try it! 
And for me, a cheap tent is the perfect way to start the process! You never know, it may become the perfect tent!

Having gone from a cheap tent that gave many nights of excellent service in some appalling conditions to a far more expensive tent that just doesn't feel right, I'd have no problems in recommending a series of cheap tents to someone starting out. Use to end of life and replace.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Sep 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> The more I read about camping gear (or anything to do with this wonderful hobby), the more I wonder about the power of "Marketing". The urge for manufacturers to have the highest HH rating, the lowest weight rating (often achieved by excluding groundsheet and pegs!) and all the other bells and whistles that they prattle on about. I've just become very cynical about the whole thing. There seems to be an underlying, subtle message that without the ultimate, the best gear you're going to be doomed to a miserable adventure.
> And that's just not true..



Couldn't agree more. At the beginning of my cycle camping life I went for a camp with two folk with the intention of learning stuff. They took the train to within about 3 miles of the campsite (I rode from London and was pleased to find that my old 90s Ridgeback with its added Spa wheels performed wonderfully) and one of them had an uber expensive super lightweight tent and a stove which I was proudly told could boil a cup of water in nanoseconds. Neither of them cooked in camp but went to a pub to eat, finding my determination to rustle up some couscous bizarre. Nor did they have breakfast but simply rapid boiled cups of water for tea. Then went home.

Yes, camping shops/gear have changed. When I was younger they often seemed like a throwback to the 50s and the last refuge of the mad inventor. The eating stuff/plates etc sort of looked like cheaper/tougher versions of stuff you might use at home. Now so much of the kit is super super lightweight super super designed and you almost imagine folk showing off their brands round the campfire. One or two shops in London's Covent Garden have a lot of this stuff and you often see folk who look like harassed professionals browsing there while they entertain dreams of cutting loose. I myself have fallen for some of the designer implements etc. In truth a lot of servicable camp kitchen stuff can be found in the likes of Lidl and TKMaxx.

As I said I wouldn't pay over £200 for a tent and you can often get them for less. Buy one, if it develops really serious issues/wears out buy another of the same tent for spares. In the sales. Eventually I have found my pretty much ideal tent (Robens Lodge 2) so am now sorted. And am disposing of one or two others I have collected on the way to realising this. I could buy at least 4 of the Robens for the price of some other tents that would suite me no better. And a while ago they could even be picked up, via a slightly curious seller, for £80.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2018)

Don't mean to muddy the water, but this was mentioned in another thread a few days back.
https://www.steepandcheap.com/alps-...L9GhI0w9CiEOTBctm3JNmq2lEdoZ0RWRoC2lYQAvD_BwE


----------



## Crankarm (1 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Couldn't agree more. At the beginning of my cycle camping life I went for a camp with two folk with the intention of learning stuff. They took the train to within about 3 miles of the campsite (I rode from London and was pleased to find that my old 90s Ridgeback with its added Spa wheels performed wonderfully) and one of them had an uber expensive super lightweight tent and a stove which I was proudly told could boil a cup of water in nanoseconds. Neither of them cooked in camp but went to a pub to eat, finding my determination to rustle up some couscous bizarre. Nor did they have breakfast but simply rapid boiled cups of water for tea. Then went home.
> 
> Yes, camping shops/gear have changed. When I was younger they often seemed like a throwback to the 50s and the last refuge of the mad inventor. The eating stuff/plates etc sort of looked like cheaper/tougher versions of stuff you might use at home. Now so much of the kit is super super lightweight super super designed and you almost imagine folk showing off their brands round the campfire. One or two shops in London's Covent Garden have a lot of this stuff and you often see folk who look like harassed professionals browsing there while they entertain dreams of cutting loose. I myself have fallen for some of the designer implements etc. In truth a lot of servicable camp kitchen stuff can be found in the likes of Lidl and TKMaxx.
> 
> As I said I wouldn't pay over £200 for a tent and you can often get them for less. Buy one, if it develops really serious issues/wears out buy another of the same tent for spares. In the sales. Eventually I have found my pretty much ideal tent (Robens Lodge 2) so am now sorted. And am disposing of one or two others I have collected on the way to realising this. I could but at least 4 of the Robens for the price of some other tents that would suite me no better. And a while ago they could even be picked up, via a slightly curious seller, for £80.



Sounds like you had already made up your mind and didn't really need any advice or help. Were you just trolling about expensive tents? Each to their own. We all have different budgets and priorities.


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Sep 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Sounds like you had already made up your mind and didn't really need any advice or help. Were you just trolling about expensive tents? Each to their own. We all have different budgets and priorities.



Or maybe he was starting a conversation, that's what the sites all about, surely


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Sep 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Sounds like you had already made up your mind and didn't really need any advice or help. Were you just trolling about expensive tents? Each to their own. We all have different budgets and priorities.


What on earth do you mean? No trolling. Is tent trolling a thing? I was asking for views on the tent and if some views were positive it might be of interest/use to some people. I don't know the original tent and though I wander in Mountain Warehouse shops sometimes I haven't seen it/fondled it. I noticed it as I got a mailer from Mountain Warehouse about it. I will probably not buy it myself as I already have too many tents.

If you have any points to make about that tent or the issue do feel free to post.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> *Anyone else got any more views on 2000 HH? I had the idea that I had read somewhere that 2000 is perfectly/adequately waterproof but that a higher figure is handy to allow for degredation in use. Any truth in that?*
> 
> By the by one of the participants in this thread is now enjoying I think a pretty cheap tent I sold him.
> 
> I do tend to think that at sale prices there is no desperate need to ever spend more than £200 for a two or three person tent.


Only thing on that part, is check what unit they are quoting.

https://www.ultralightoutdoorgear.co.uk/what-is-hydrostatic-head-i1245

Nothing to stop you reproofing at a later date either.


----------



## andrew_s (2 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Don't mean to muddy the water, but this was mentioned in another thread a few days back.
> https://www.steepandcheap.com/alps-...L9GhI0w9CiEOTBctm3JNmq2lEdoZ0RWRoC2lYQAvD_BwE


"SteepAndCheap is no longer available outside the US"
Care to say what it is?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Sep 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Sounds like you had already made up your mind and didn't really need any advice or help. Were you just trolling about expensive tents? Each to their own. We all have different budgets and priorities.


Oh dear!
A touring forum without a regular tent discussion would be about as useful as a tent with a 2mm HH.

I'm fairly sure the OP wasn't trolling, just that they're interested in tent discussions.

I agree that trolls are a drain, however, a lot of newbies read these threads without ever posting. They serve a purpose far deeper than the surface "chat".
I check in here most days and I'm not aware of any serious trolling taking place. I sometimes see questions that make me smile a little, and I'm sure that some posters, myself included, look back on some of their comments and questions and cringe a little.

Posts calling out the OP don't encourage new posters to post for fear that they too will be called out for trolling or for asking "silly" questions.
I'm a firm believer that what is between our ears is far more important for bike touring than a bike or gear. We can tour on anything and sleep in anything so long as our head is right. We should be free in our disagreements on what bike? and what tent? and what raingear? and what route? but we should be more careful in disagreeing with people's motivations.

This is one of the "nicer" touring forums that I'm aware of. It would be a shame if that was to change. Judging by attitudes displayed on other forums, I'd be wary approaching another bike tourer - they come across as highly critical, judgemental and downright unfriendly - online. Strangely, in real life, most bike tourers are very interesting and friendly! (Except for the guy I met in Luxembourg one time who _demanded _to see my map. When I told him I didn't have one, I got a lecture on how dumb must I be to go off cycling without a map! He cycled off in a huff when I asked him where _his _map was! )


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nothing to stop you reproofing at a later date either.



Have you done this?
Is it effective?
Thanks!


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Have you done this?
> Is it effective?
> Thanks!


Done it on a few. Big & small.
It's effective. 

The thing to watch is making certain you have the correct proofer for the material.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Done it on a few. Big & small.
> It's effective.
> 
> The thing to watch is making certain you have the correct proofer for the material.


Thanks.
Have you done it as a preventative measure or did you do it in response to wet patches or leaks?


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

Done as a "repair" on older tents.

Every guyline removed, placed the flysheet in the washer. Extra rinse given then used the waterproofer once dry.

There's one cleaner and reproofer, "Green is clean, Purple is proof" that I've used on similar materials in coats.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

Has no-one else ever reproofed the flysheet of their tent?

Done it myself, Ultimate Tadpole(2 man), upto an Vango Icelandic(11 man). I thought nothing of doing it having assumed that more would be doing the same thing. Now I'm wondering.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2018)

andrew_s said:


> "SteepAndCheap is no longer available outside the US"
> Care to say what it is?


ALPS Mountaineering Mystique, It was 44 dollars, but has gone up to 71 dollars since yesterday evening, when I was still on the fence as to whether I needed a new tent or not. I believe my decision has been made for me.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Has no-one else ever reproofed the flysheet of their tent?
> 
> Done it myself, Ultimate Tadpole(2 man), upto an Vango Icelandic(11 man). I thought nothing of doing it having assumed that more would be doing the same thing. Now I'm wondering.



I haven't needed to do it... yet.
I appreciate your information, thanks.

I remember when I was a kid, tents were heavy and were expected to last a lifetime. Repairs on material were relatively easy - I think one of our family tents was cotton! It was downright impossible to break a pole! 

I think these days, there's a lot of pressure to have the newest/lightest/bestest so use and replace is common. And of course, lots of people have several tents to use in different circumstances, so their overall life is extended by virtue of being used less.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2018)

Very true. I have one that must be 30+ years old, from Montgomery Ward, no less. Too heavy for anything but car camping.


----------



## Vantage (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Has no-one else ever reproofed the flysheet of their tent?
> 
> Done it myself, Ultimate Tadpole(2 man), upto an Vango Icelandic(11 man). I thought nothing of doing it having assumed that more would be doing the same thing. Now I'm wondering.



I have! It failed! 
My Coastline 3+ has a habit of letting a fine mist of wetness seep through the air in heavy rain. Stuck some Fabsil (?) on it and it still misted through. Oh well.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Sep 2018)

Vantage said:


> I have! It failed!
> My Coastline 3+ has a habit of letting a fine mist of wetness seep through the air in heavy rain. Stuck some Fabsil (?) on it and it still misted through. Oh well.


That's a pity. I had a Coastline 3 too and I loved that tent! Simple yet tough. I had no idea about tents when I bought it - I just wanted to go camping.
It did me proud on a 3 month trip to Spain and back. And several trips along the Rhine as well as lots of weekend tours.
I only got a new tent because the porch was too exposed for cooking in bad weather and the Coastline is gone to a good home.
It's a pity that yours isn't waterproof anymore. I feel your pain.


----------



## Vantage (2 Sep 2018)

Oh it still does the job  
Too heavy for cycle touring so it's used when the other half and I decide to camp 'light' with the car.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Sep 2018)

Vantage said:


> Oh it still does the job
> Too heavy for cycle touring so it's used when the other half and I decide to camp 'light' with the car.


Too heavy for cycle touring????
I carried mine over the Pyrenees and the Alps..... twice! 

I agree it's heavy, but for starting out I loved it. Easy (all-in-one) pitch. Strong. Lots of space. No need for a groundsheet/footprint. 
Also.... the easiest way to manage the weight was to get it off me, not the tent!


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Sep 2018)

Out of interest, how heavy was/is that tent?

Must admit to liking coleman tents in general. Have the idea that they tend towards the tough no nonsense.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Out of interest, how heavy was/is that tent?
> 
> Must admit to liking coleman tents in general. Have the idea that they tend towards the tough no nonsense.



Mine was the compact. I didn't weigh anything back then. (I've only started weighing things this year when I got an Extrawheel trailer - weights must be balanced).
If I remember correctly, it was 4.2, 4.3 kg. Heavy, certainly, but that includes a full complement of pegs and like I said, the floor was tough as old boots - no footprint necessary and it covered the porch too. A godsend in wet weather. The poles themselves (fibreglass) were the guts of 1 kg. They'd be half that if replaced with aluminium.

It's a bugbear of mine looking at tent weights. So many exclude pegs, or only include the absolute minimum, same with guylines. Then there's the fact that most new tents need a groundsheet/footprint because the floors are so thin, or the porch has no floor. More weight to be calculated.
I'm not a weight weenie, but I'd like practical, usable information.

I found it to be a tough, no nonsense tent. It stood up to some severe storms. Used it in winter down to -8C and in Spain up to 40C. No fancy bells and whistles. Just a simple, stable tent. The front was a bit leaky in heavy wind and rain, but that was at the edge - the sleeping area was a long way from there. Bathtub floor too. That came in very handy during a massive rainstorm in Italy. Very comfortable for 2 and luxurious for 1. Crappy zip on the bag, though.

I think I paid Euro 48 for mine. I broke a pole after 18 months and Amazon sent me a whole new tent! A bargain if ever there was one!

I'd recommend it to anyone starting out for it's simplicity and strength and price/quality ratio. Of course, many will jump on my head at the weight. I certainly got the value out of it.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Sep 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Have you done this?
> Is it effective?
> Thanks!



Came close. But to reproof and tape the groundsheet on a favourite 2 man tent was more expensive than a new tent. Throw away society winds me up no end. 

The fly is in perfect nick so I’ll reuse that as a bike tarp or cut it up into a footprint or something. Bag maybe. The poles could be for a flag or tarp support maybe. The inner which is self standing can be a beach/shade shelter.


----------



## Vantage (3 Sep 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Too heavy for cycle touring????
> I carried mine over the Pyrenees and the Alps..... twice!
> 
> I agree it's heavy, but for starting out I loved it. Easy (all-in-one) pitch. Strong. Lots of space. No need for a groundsheet/footprint.
> Also.... the easiest way to manage the weight was to get it off me, not the tent!



Ah I think we're describing two different tents. Mine is the 3+ and weighs a quoted 7.3kg. In its bag its the width of a door.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

I've looked at the Hooligan in the Coleman line. It looks like a good hiking tent, but it weighs about 12 pounds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Maybe a hammock would be worth consideration.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe a hammock would be worth consideration.


Is there room in a 1-2 man tent?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Not much, about the same as an hammock. One man tents are more worn than lived in. I have the old Wenzel Starlite one man tent, great on price and weight and size, but a bivy bag with 2 stakes and poles best describes it. I don't think it was called Starlite when I got it. I think the Current may be a better choice for roominess


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Sep 2018)

Vantage said:


> Ah I think we're describing two different tents. Mine is the 3+ and weighs a quoted 7.3kg. In its bag its the width of a door.


We are indeed. Mine is the compact. Yours has the extended porch with the added advantage of the side door(s). I wimped out of your version. But in hindsight, had I bought the 2 man version of yours (Amazon tells me 4,7 kg) I'd probably still be using it.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not much, about the same as an hammock.* One man tents are more worn than lived in*. I have the old Wenzel Starlite one man tent, great on price and weight and size, but a bivy bag with 2 stakes and poles best describes it. I don't think it was called Starlite when I got it. I think the Current may be a better choice for roominess


I just wanted to highlight that phrase!  I think it's brilliant!
I met a guy touring in France and for every night of his 5 night trip we ended up in the same campsites - not by design. He had a tiny one man tent and I could observe his mental deterioration from day to day! 

I'm ignorant on hammocks, but I imagine it's more of a North American thing. There really aren't many suitable places to set up a hammock, in my experience, in mainland Europe. Certainly not in most campsites. Having said that, I'd love to try one out!

I have a Dutch military Bivvybag that I bring along, given to me by a friend. He's a lot bigger than me, so it's very roomy. Great in wintertime for extra insulation. Have used it a handful of times instead of a tent, sometimes under cover (in a hut of somekind) but once in an Alpine valley in a vineyard. An absolutely fantastic experience falling asleep to a sky full of stars!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2018)

I like the Bivvy bag alright, so long as skunks and other critters are unlikely to approach.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2018)

I wound up buying the Ozark Trail (Wal Mart) 3 person dome tent, as the backpacking tent for 2 people wound up weighing about 2-3 pounds more than the three man tent, , cost twice as much. I like to keep a six pound limit on such things, with footprint, and this is right on the money. On my day off, I'll be seam sealing and water proofing. 7.5 feet square, The weight is worth the luxury.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2018)




----------



## Blue Hills (8 Sep 2018)

mm gravity aided.

Not exactly stealth is it?

Or is a fly waiting to be thrown over?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2018)

Fly is just as snazzy, but I could make a new one of camouflage fabric.


----------



## Vantage (8 Sep 2018)

Mrs V and I started our camping adventures in an Ozark tent. It did us proud till we got greedy and wanted bigger and more luxurious.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2018)

That's a right pretty tent.

As they would say, down t' Ozarks.


----------



## amasidlover (9 Sep 2018)

Well, I've ordered one as I've been looking for a cheap-ish 2 person tent weighing about 2kg - will report back...


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Sep 2018)

amasidlover said:


> Well, I've ordered one as I've been looking for a cheap-ish 2 person tent weighing about 2kg - will report back...


Interesting.
I assume you mean the tent I posted at the beginning?

If so, yes, do please report back - any first impressions on unpacking and of course any subsequent erections/camping with it 

We'd all be interested I'm sure.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting.
> I assume you mean the tent I posted at the beginning?
> 
> If so, yes, do please report back - any first impressions on unpacking and of course any subsequent erections/camping with it
> ...



You want to know about all their erections, or just the tent inspired ones?? 

But.... that is a good point. Lots of people ask questions, but not so many come back to update. That's a pity. 

Back to the smutty talk!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Sep 2018)

I have found over the years we have downsized the tents. Setting up these monumental space stations is knackering and spoils the fun before it starts.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2019)

@amasidlover 

Wandered back this way.

Any impressions of that tent?


----------



## amasidlover (26 May 2019)

Only had it up in the garden so far due to lack of opportunity; first trip next weekend though...

From putting it up in the garden; it seems well made, its nice and dark inside, there is a decent amount of space at the head end for two, but a bit tight at the feet end, packs very small and light, would have preferred and 'outer' first pitch but you can't have everything at that price.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Had a cheap tent from Millets back in the day - survived many an Interail adventure.



you used a tent on youthful interail? Luxury I tell you! I slept in stations, on pavements, Parisian roundabouts frequented by prostitutes, Viennese woods in a bag with no cover.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> That is not a cheap tent - I have spent many bikepacking in a tent that was brand new for £15.
> 
> View attachment 427716
> 
> ...


what is it? Not the fabled Argos wonder on knock-off by any chance?


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's a right pretty tent.
> 
> As they would say, down t' Ozarks.


mm - if ever get to the Ozarks on my bike camping trips will make sure I take an ugly non enticing tent. Never can be too careful.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2019)

amasidlover said:


> Only had it up in the garden so far due to lack of opportunity; first trip next weekend though...
> 
> From putting it up in the garden; it seems well made, its nice and dark inside, there is a decent amount of space at the head end for two, but a bit tight at the feet end, packs very small and light, would have preferred and 'outer' first pitch but you can't have everything at that price.
> View attachment 468160
> ...


Thanks amasidlover - seems my post was timely.
Look forward to the in-action report.
More thoughts/questions.
One question for now - can I ask how easy it was to put up in your garden test?
How many pegs (roughly) do you need?
How much did you pay? Mountain Warehouse pricing is more flexible than PlanetX.
On it being inner first I wouldn't fret too much. My favourite tent is inner first - and I believe stats show that it is surprisingly rare to have to actually put the tent up in rain.

As you can maybe tell I am starting to tempt myself with the thing - and I particularly like the stealth colour.

Oh another thing -your pics implied that you are planning to use it with two people. Would the three person model be more suitable?


----------



## amasidlover (26 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks amasidlover - seems my post was timely.
> Look forward to the in-action report.
> More thoughts/questions.
> One question for now - can I ask how easy it was to put up in your garden test?


It was straightforward enough the aluminium poles took a bit more persuading than the fibreglass ones on my Decathlon tent - but I'd been expecting that and apparently they do get easier as metal poles age.


Blue Hills said:


> How many pegs (roughly) do you need?


Can't recall I'm afraid - will try and remember to count next weekend!


Blue Hills said:


> How much did you pay? Mountain Warehouse pricing is more flexible than PlanetX.


It was £50


Blue Hills said:


> On it being inner first I wouldn't fret too much. My favourite tent is inner first - and I believe stats show that it is surprisingly rare to have to actually put the tent up in rain.
> 
> As you can maybe tell I am starting to tempt myself with the thing - and I particularly like the stealth colour.
> 
> Oh another thing -your pics implied that you are planning to use it with two people. Would the three person model be more suitable?


I think it will be down to you and your tent mate - if you both sleep reasonably still and are not light sleepers it should be fine. But having said that if I was going on a trip where weight wasn't an issue then I'll be taking the Decathlon 3 person tent (which weighs an extra 2kg).


----------



## Milkfloat (26 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> what is it? Not the fabled Argos wonder on knock-off by any chance?



A Yellowstone Matterhorn, I am not sure they still sell it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> mm - if ever get to the Ozarks on my bike camping trips will make sure I take an ugly non enticing tent. Never can be too careful.


Probably best. 
I might give the Ozarks a miss, myself. There was a time when I traveled all over the place down yonder, working advertising product research while in Uni. You meet a lot of interesting characters down there, but a couple of decades of drugs and poverty's' influence on some have not made it idyllic. Tread lightly.


----------



## Siimo (28 May 2019)

Recently bought a Eurohike DLX2 after reading a couple of reccomendations on other cycle blogs/sites. It's not sophisticated but went together and seems fine even after a night of intermittent rain and fits neatly on top of my rear rack/under saddle with minimal overhang (although I will have to find an alternative location for my rear light as normally attaches to saddle). They had a massive sale of everything so it was half price too. I would say that although it's advertised as a 2-man tent it would be very cramped for two adults, and does require crawling to get through the outer door (which is not so easy to unzip one-handed either). I expect that there are lighter ones for more money but it's not inordinately heavy at just under 3kg.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 May 2019)

Just under 3kg sounds fine to me if you like the tent.
Can't you put the rear light on the back of your rack, just checking that your luggage doesn't overhang it?
I like to have two rears, especially when touring, and as i can't use my normal seatpack light due to my ton of stuff i use a second rear clipped to a bum bag.


----------



## bygone era (28 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> you used a tent on youthful interail? Luxury I tell you! I slept in stations, on pavements, Parisian roundabouts frequented by prostitutes, Viennese woods in a bag with no cover.


I did the interrail back in the late 70s early 80s I slept on the luggage rack in the passage way of a train slept outside in a container in Norway in sept bloomin freezing but great experience


----------



## R25 (30 May 2019)

Siimo said:


> Recently bought a Eurohike DLX2 after reading a couple of reccomendations on other cycle blogs/sites. It's not sophisticated but went together and seems fine even after a night of intermittent rain and fits neatly on top of my rear rack/under saddle with minimal overhang (although I will have to find an alternative location for my rear light as normally attaches to saddle). They had a massive sale of everything so it was half price too. I would say that although it's advertised as a 2-man tent it would be very cramped for two adults, and does require crawling to get through the outer door (which is not so easy to unzip one-handed either). I expect that there are lighter ones for more money but it's not inordinately heavy at just under 3kg.


Has anyone considered a Tarp for touring?. The DD Hammocks Tarp is 3m x 3m, weighs around 800g,has plenty of pegging points and is a palace for 2 with rucksacks or panniers. They even give you a CD to show configurations, I paid around £37 Inc Post. Find them on backpackinglight. com.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 May 2019)

R25 said:


> Has anyone considered a Tarp for touring?. The DD Hammocks Tarp is 3m x 3m, weighs around 800g,has plenty of pegging points and is a palace for 2 with rucksacks or panniers. They even give you a CD to show configurations, I paid around £37 Inc Post. Find them on backpackinglight. com.



I have used one with a bivvy on a very wet 3 night 4 day tour.

It was...damp 

Great in the dry when it stays in my luggage and I just kip in my bivvy. Fills a gap in a pointy place where nothing else fits.


----------



## R25 (30 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I have used one with a bivvy on a very wet 3 night 4 day tour.
> 
> It was...damp
> 
> Great in the dry when it stays in my luggage and I just kip in my bivvy. Fills a gap in a pointy place where nothing else fits.


When you say it was damp was this because of the lack of a groundsheet or condensation. I always use a sheet and have never had a problem with the latter.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 May 2019)

R25 said:


> When you say it was damp was this because of the lack of a groundsheet or condensation. I always use a sheet and have never had a problem with the latter.



I was in a bivvy bag under a tarp. 

It was damp because the rain was horizontal.


----------



## R25 (30 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I was in a bivvy bag under a tarp.
> 
> It was damp because the rain was horizontal.


With the right configuration I can keep out the rain by closing the entrance. I like the Tarp for the extra room it gives and the ability to sit on a stool and cook.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 May 2019)

R25 said:


> With the right configuration I can keep out the rain by closing the entrance. I like the Tarp for the extra room it gives and the ability to sit on a stool and cook.



Excellent. I shall take you with me next time.


----------



## R25 (30 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Excellent. I shall take you with me next time.


I had many years of crawling in & out of drip coffins so what with age and a dodgy knee I had to find something for comfort. The Tarp has been brilliant, wish I had tried it sooner, it's not for all but I love it.


----------



## contadino (30 May 2019)

I've tarped/bivi'd on a 6 week ride. The thing about the tarp is that you can pitch it for the evening then adjust it for the night. So I have a pair of telescopic poles and can have it high enough to sit up for the evening, then drop them down for the night for better protection/warmth.

It only rained two nights on that trip so I didn't get to find it's full potential. Plus British weather will test the setup more.


----------



## R25 (30 May 2019)

contadino said:


> I've tarped/bivi'd on a 6 week ride. The thing about the tarp is that you can pitch it for the evening then adjust it for the night. So I have a pair of telescopic poles and can have it high enough to sit up for the evening, then drop them down for the night for better protection/warmth.
> 
> It only rained two nights on that trip so I didn't get to find it's full potential. Plus British weather will test the setup more.


That's what I like about a tarp, so easy to adapt to the conditions, some great set ups on YouTube.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Excellent. I shall take you with me next time.


I think you are supposed to use poles.
I have two tarps but haven't used in the wilds yet. Intend to head to a local wood soon to furtively practice.


----------



## R25 (30 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I think you are supposed to use poles.
> I have two tarps but haven't used in the wilds yet. Intend to head to a local wood soon to furtively practice.


No need for poles if you set up a ridge line between trees. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 May 2019)

R25 said:


> No need for poles if you set up a ridge line between trees. Hope you enjoy it.


It was a joke, though possibly a weak one.


----------



## amasidlover (1 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks amasidlover - seems my post was timely.
> Look forward to the in-action report.
> How many pegs (roughly) do you need?



Took it out this weekend - sadly (for the purposes of assessing a tent at least) the weather was fine and warm - it went up very quickly (aluminium poles still take a bit more force than I'm used to with fibreglass ones).

16 pegs - although you can use a couple extra if you want to secure one door closed (it has doors on both sides).

Packs back into the bag easily - I'd say, providing it proves robust, its a bargain for 1 or 2 people backpacking and wanting to travel very light.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks for reporting back.

Sounds interesting.

Some reports of it being a tad on the short side.

Can I ask how tall you are?


----------



## amasidlover (2 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for reporting back.
> 
> Sounds interesting.
> 
> ...



I'm 5'10" / 178cm and had some space to spare, but not a lot...


----------

